# Gunsmith Knowledge Needed



## packrat (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone here have any idea about this guns age. The barrel reads STEVENS MODEL 22-410, J. Stevens Arms Company / Chicopee Falls, Mass U.S.A. Other side of barrel reads 22 Long Rifle on top barrel and PROOF TESTED 410 BORE, 3 inch chamber. On the right side of the receiver it just says "patent pending". What throws me off is all of these I have seen had the plastic "Tenite" stock. This one has a wood stock. I have seen one with a wood a stock "Savage 24B" but it had no checkering and no barrel/sling band. This one is missing the rear sight riser. No serial no. I've never seen one like this. Input would be appreciated.


----------



## germag (Jan 13, 2010)

The only info I have is that the model was introduced in 1939. I'm wondering if maybe yours has replacement stocks?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 13, 2010)

I posted on the other thread.  Gun Trader's Guide says it was made from 1938-1950 and was then reclassified as the Savage 24C.

As for the stocks, according to GTG, the Tenite Stocks were used later models, so I'm guessing that yours was probably made around 1940.  I do know that Stevens 94 buttstocks will fit.  I had a Savage 24C and still have a Stevens 94.  I swapped the stocks out just for curiosity one time.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 14, 2010)

definitely older model as it has the button type selector switch vs. the hammer selector!   Looks like a keeper to me!


----------



## packrat (Jan 14, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info, anymore would be appreciated. After I clean it, it will probably be up for sale. Wanna get a fair price, but don't wanna burn anyone either. I would feel more comfortable if I could find one like this with a wood checkered stock and a barrel band.
Thanks
PACKRAT


----------



## jestera (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to the site and saw your Stevens 22-410.  I have one very similar with the checkered buttstock and the barrel band.  I believe these were some of the first ones made starting in 1939 before they started using the tenite stocks.  If you'd like to sell yours I may be interested if the price is reasonable.  Thanks.
----Alan Jester 870-403-3460


----------



## packrat (Feb 9, 2010)

*gone*



jestera said:


> Hi, I'm new to the site and saw your Stevens 22-410.  I have one very similar with the checkered buttstock and the barrel band.  I believe these were some of the first ones made starting in 1939 before they started using the tenite stocks.  If you'd like to sell yours I may be interested if the price is reasonable.  Thanks.
> ----Alan Jester 870-403-3460



SOLD IT AT A GUN SHOW IN ANDERSON, SC FOR $300 AS IS. I'm sure it will be redone and sold for a couple hundred more according to the ones he had on his table. His weren't even the 1 piece barrel, and he was asking $550 on one made in the 50's


----------

